# Help with stripes



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I need some advice from some of you guys who have some experience with stripes. I'm a stripe virgin so....

My project:
vertical stripes-2 different size widths
2 different shades of *blue*

I am thinking I should paint the lighter blue first? Wait a day...and tape off for the darker blue sections? Do you all use chaulk lines to get the edge? Not sure if I'm even close here...I'm game for any tips you can give me. Thanks


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Rich, chalk lines are old school.

Get almost any kind of cheap laser that makes lines and mask it.
Caulk the edge of your tape if it's a textured surface.
r


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I too would use the laser. I used to measure them out and mark them with a pencil. laser makes every thing faster. If you are worried about bleed through, you can thin some clear to seal your tape.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I could show you better than I can tell you....


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Love the stripes........ Did it in one day.

DSCF0013.JPG


DSCF0007.JPG


DSCF0008.JPG


DSCF0009.JPG


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ahhh, lasers...of course
what should I look to spend on a laser? 

PWG, would that setup work just as well for vertical striping? I would assume you just flip the other way and go..

which tape do you guys use? I know SW came out with this baby blue colored tape that had virtually no bleed through when I used it...any other recommendations?

also, do you guys find it better to stick to exact size stripes or have you ever done all different random sizes throughout? 

I know a lot of this is personal choice, but I'm trying to make my first time as easy as possible on myself


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rich said:


> ahhh, lasers...of course
> what should I look to spend on a laser?


PLS has a new one out, the PLS 180. It can be had for under $300. If my Q2 ever craps out that is the one I'll be getting to replace it with.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

jackrabbit5 said:


> PLS has a new one out, the PLS 180. It can be had for under $300. If my Q2 ever craps out that is the one I'll be getting to replace it with.


Wow great looking tool...however I'm looking for something a LOT less expensive. It's a small room in my home. May be a good investment if I start to get stripe jobs though :thumbsup:

hmmm....wonder what kelly uses


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

A laser level doesn't always work.... most rooms are not square... I devide the amount of squares.. with the wall length / with every 2 feet or so. Then just tape off and paint. (but I did buy one for that job)


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Kelly,
That's absolutely horrid.
I love it!
r


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I know... but look at the pics..... nice lines...just ugly colors


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

which tape do you guys use? I know SW came out with this baby blue colored tape that had virtually no bleed through when I used it...any other recommendations?

also, do you guys find it better to stick to exact size stripes or have you ever done all different random sizes throughout?

thanks


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*Yessir!*



Kelly Painting said:


> I know... but look at the pics..... nice lines...just ugly colors.


Yes, your workmanship is as good or better than I have seen!

I like the fun stuff, because fun people like to change, more often than boring conservative people. I'm ready to assist with the technical end of it!
r


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Plumb bob, white chaulk, tape. Brush after the tape is removed. Some jobs I just pencil mark the measurments and eye a straight tape line. Plumb bob makes for straight lines, but if the walls are crooked, penciling the measurments out of the corner works better.

Hate to admit it, but I don't own and never used a laser. May have to change that to keep up with you guys.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I would advise you buy a laser, Joe. You can trust a cheap one for making straight lines, but not for it's level functions.

For less than $30 they work dandy in a room, but line may get a little fat over 40-50ft. Plenty good to do layout.
r


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> I would advise you buy a laser, Joe. You can trust a cheap one for making straight lines, but not for it's level functions.
> 
> For less than $30 they work dandy in a room, but line may get a little fat over 40-50ft. Plenty good to do layout.
> r


I'll probably go get one next time I need straight lines. I can do better than $30 though. 

Wednesday I go back to texture land. Everything in Vegas is textured. Inside, outside, everything. A laser will make interiors easier.

Now that I have a camera, I'll post a pic of my first, full, exterior stucco job. PITA, that costed me in money and body, but at least I know now.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Love the stripes........ Did it in one day.
> 
> DSCF0013.JPG
> 
> ...


How did you get it done in one day? Did the colors dry enough to tape over them to do the next color?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya... sprayed the ceiling and blue stripe the day before... and just did every other stripe at once... 2 trays..2 rollers... then went over an hour later and went to lunch. came back and repeated the process with the last two.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

What tape are you using Kelly?
r


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Joe,

My question is, why?

If the lazer lazes, why spend more bucks on one... it won't laze more...
Less I spend on tools, sooner I get to FISH!
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> What tape are you using Kelly?
> r


seems like such an easy question...probably the most important part of painting stripes is what tape you use 

I agree about the laser Tmrrptr...no sense sinking all this money into tools that you might use 3 times a year. The only difference in lasers is what _other_ features it may offer. 

(Sidenote, aka "bored tangent"): I have this friend who goes food shopping and doesn't buy anything on sale. He told me he buys what he wants. :blink: But then he complains he's broke every week. I have another friend who has a 250 square foot basement efficiency who went out and bought a $20 stainless steel mini garbage can. :blink: I almost choked him-he makes over $25 per hour, but is "broke" every week? hmmmm, wonder why... A girl my wife works with complains of being broke daily, but eats out every single day for lunch. :blink: Ever hear of "brown bagging it"? 

I guess we all have different ideas when it comes to money management


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

*Tape*

love the blue tape, but if the paint isn't cured.. or the original surface wasn't primed right... then it will pull the paint off with the tape.... so to be safe..
I used the green stuff..wide.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> love the blue tape, but if the paint isn't cured.. or the original surface wasn't primed right... then it will pull the paint off with the tape.... so to be safe..
> I used the green stuff..wide.


I started out using the 3M blue tape on my striping job but it didn't seem to want to stay on so I ended up using regular masking tape.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Tmpr - Same as everything else, you get what you pay for. I want one that will burn a hole through steel.:thumbup:

Kelly - nice job. Good to see someone actually doing it that way. 

Green tape is good for two days. Union guys in Chi call it laquer tape.


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't know about the brush and roll technique for stripes, but it's necessary to brush after tape removal if that's your technique (which was pointed out). I don't know that the tape matters so much, just a quality tape that won't pull virgin paint if you're doing it all at the same time. Personally, I can't get away from spraying the stripes. Will need to post my pics--have a project with 3 different stripes, horizontal, and a magnetic chalkboard I painted and then bordered with the trim paint...!!!

Shoot me dead, it was fun, but then the lady kept adding more and changing her mind on colors and solids/stripes...rambling, sorry. Worked 24 hours...going to bed...


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

:thumbup: Follow Kelly's lead!!!

I will add this, when I do stripes which is done in about every 3rd house I do I set up easy release taple (3M orange core) and once taped off I roll a coat of clear over the area to be striped. The reason for this is for absolutley NO BLEED! Make sure you allow the clear to dry!!! Here is a project I did about 1 year ago, keep in mind with stripes it is more math than anything...


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*Dr. Evil*



Joewho said:


> Tmpr - Same as everything else, you get what you pay for. I want one that will burn a hole through steel.:thumbup:


Yah Baby!

Sharks with friggin laser beams.

That'll do it.

and I liked the town bicycle, too. (make that a lot )


----------

